# question for Rc or very experienced betta raisers



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

have just lost my 3rd female betta. They do not live much more than 8 or 9 months for me. do they get egg bound? someone has suggested this as a cause of death. each has gotten dropsy. Someone else said not to let them see the males.
My male bettas do a lot better. i just lost my first one i ever bought. This was his 3rd year with me. My other 5 males are doing great. I am getting to the stage where i am thinking i will not get any more girls,but darn, they are cute.
mouse


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Where did the females come from ? how are you keeping them ? what are you feeding them ? What do they look like when they die ? 


RC


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have tried 2 different petstores but i suspect they come from the same breeder.
they are kept in a community tank(separately) and eat pellets, flake food and get blood worms once a week as a treat. they can see the males sitting next to the tank.
I clean my tanks bi weekly. 
The last female was a gold color and she at first was covered in bruises and very constipated. i treated her in a Q tank for about 3 weeks and since she seemed her usual self, put her back in her tank. 2 weeks later she was hanging at the back of the tank with her fins clamped. i put her back in Q but she died the next day.she was starting to pinecone and was blowing bubbles out her gills.
previous girls have gotten dropsy, but did not have the fat look (eggs?) that this last one had.
Any ideas?
mouse


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Female bettas are harder to keep then males. Keep this in mind. I have never personally kept any females but I do know that they are harder. For my males I would let them see each other and that keeps them healthy because they show off. You probably already knew this. Females seem to be very picky with water conditions and food and things like that. Well hope I helped


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got both males and females, and if anything I'd say the females are easier. I've never heard about them being harder to keep. Mine at least are much less picky about what they'll eat. They also seem to be slightly less sensitive to water changes.
I don't can't really tell from your posts why your females are dieing. Maybe it has something to do with the tank you keep them in.


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

try not feeding flake and just pellets and bloodworms


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Neither is harder than the other, though it is possible to keep multiple females together. (I don't recommend it though). Bettas at most lfs are already a year old or more. Which means your were approx 2 years old when they passed. That is a short lifespan for bettas who should live for 4 years. Betta farmers don't keep them in the best conditions which has to do with keeping many in a confined space. Your best bet is to buy from a breeder. You don't have to pay through the nose either. If you know someone who breeds locally, ask them for a healthy cull. Find mom and pop stores. You healthiest fish will come from these 2 sources. Even if you nurse one back to health, odds are they will not lead a long life.
A varied diet, clean water, and a constant temp will ensure the best for your fish.


----------



## sljofohio (May 29, 2009)

I've kept multiple females in the same tank....it seems once they work out a heirarchy they leave each other be. I fed them anything from tropical flakes to freeze dried bloodworms. They weren't picky. As far as the dropsy goes, the only time I seem to have that problem is when the water quality isn't as good....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

slj....you need to start paying attention... you keep posting on thread that are years old.. this one from 2005..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Screw it, find em old and revive em. =) the posts I mean.

oh by the by, check out my sig and be jealous none of my betta's have f'd another fish up yet =)


----------

